

I am a new dad and here are some startup ideas for you - qhoc

1. Baby cry detector to activate several things. For example: iPhone app will open and turn on &quot;white noise&quot; to calm down baby. Then milk heater will turn on....<p>2. Some kind of ceiling projector to show high contrast photos like stars or cartoon characters...<p>3. Automatic board book flipper, maybe hanging down from the ceiling. So the baby and just keep looking awhile away and no need to hold (which you may accidentally drop on the baby&#x27;s face).<p>4. Wholesale of everything bundled: diaper, clothing, wipes... Like a larger version of Costco but you have to buy everything at once and get a discount.
======
sharemywin
I've seen number 2 on the market.

~~~
qhoc
I have seen some plugin projector to the iPhone. But they are a pain. You
really have to make adjustment. Why can it detect the ceiling surface and
adjust the angle, tilt, lighting...?

